# Motorbike Mexico city



## Caeserea (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello Everyone!
I have been living in Mexico City for 3 months am buying a 250cc motorbike.
Can anyone tell me about insurance requirements here? Have had lots of conflicting views!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Caeserea said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have been living in Mexico City for 3 months am buying a 250cc motorbike.
> Can anyone tell me about insurance requirements here? Have had lots of conflicting views!


Insurance is not required. However, if you value your freedom after you get into an accident, please sign up for insurance with full coverage. I use Qualitus and have used ABA Seguros. Its really cheap per year. Maybe only 6,000 pesos depending on the size/value of bike you get.

If you get into an accident or hit a pedestrian and you don't have insurance, they will put you in the clink until you come up with the dough to fix the situation. No Joke. Get insurance.


----------



## Caeserea (Oct 13, 2014)

*Thanks*



conorkilleen said:


> Insurance is not required. However, if you value your freedom after you get into an accident, please sign up for insurance with full coverage. I use Qualitus and have used ABA Seguros. Its really cheap per year. Maybe only 6,000 pesos depending on the size/value of bike you get.
> 
> If you get into an accident or hit a pedestrian and you don't have insurance, they will put you in the clink until you come up with the dough to fix the situation. No Joke. Get insurance.


Thanks Connor,
I have another question; do I need a mexican bike licence? I have a british one that I am going to use


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Caeserea said:


> Thanks Connor,
> I have another question; do I need a mexican bike licence? I have a british one that I am going to use


I have my US drivers license that they accept. Im not sure about British....may not be since you chaps drive on the other side of the road.

I only have a 150cc Yamaha FZ that I use as a daily driver (and for fun too). What type of bike are you looking to purchase? I can give you some recommendations as to where to go and what brands are good and have good servicing in Mexico City. Don't get a Bajaj, Pulsar, or Italika....even Carabella is not a trustworthy Brand here anymore.
I would suggest Yamaha, Honda, Ducati, BMW, or Suzuki.....most of the other brands are hard to get reliable service at a reasonable price.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Why not get a DF driver’s license; it costs less than 700 pesos, and there is no test. There has recently been talk about reinstituting the requirement for a driver’s test, so if you get it now, it will be much easier than if you wait until they increase the requirements.

Currently, all you need is to pay the fee (the form is available online; print it out and bring it to any bank), and bring the proof of payment to a license office along with your ID (passport and visa card) and the usual proof of address (_comprobante de domicilio_), along with copies.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Why not get a DF driver’s license; it costs less than 700 pesos, and there is no test. There has recently been talk about reinstituting the requirement for a driver’s test, so if you get it now, it will be much easier than if you wait until they increase the requirements.


I'll be getting mine here in a few short months (DF DL). My US one is getting a little worn out and I actually had a Policia tell me that he thought it was fake. I still have 2 more years of validity, so I am in no hurry. (under the radar)

I actually got caught for speeding (100 in an 80) on Mexico-Acapulco last year and the cop could not give me a ticket because I was not in the Mexico system...I guess you pay tickets online? Not a good excuse not to get a MX DL, but something has got to work in my favor, right?


----------



## Caeserea (Oct 13, 2014)

maesonna said:


> Why not get a DF driver’s license; it costs less than 700 pesos, and there is no test. There has recently been talk about reinstituting the requirement for a driver’s test, so if you get it now, it will be much easier than if you wait until they increase the requirements.
> 
> Currently, all you need is to pay the fee (the form is available online; print it out and bring it to any bank), and bring the proof of payment to a license office along with your ID (passport and visa card) and the usual proof of address (_comprobante de domicilio_), along with copies.


I would but I am here on a tourist visa. My partner has a FM2 and I was going to be added as a 'dependent', but we are not married which mean't we had to get an affidavit from uk signed by 2 non family members, BUT you have to have been together for a minimum of 3 years which we have not! 

So I will be staying on a tourist visa and leaving every 6 months.


----------



## Caeserea (Oct 13, 2014)

conorkilleen said:


> I'll be getting mine here in a few short months (DF DL). My US one is getting a little worn out and I actually had a Policia tell me that he thought it was fake. I still have 2 more years of validity, so I am in no hurry. (under the radar)
> 
> I actually got caught for speeding (100 in an 80) on Mexico-Acapulco last year and the cop could not give me a ticket because I was not in the Mexico system...I guess you pay tickets online? Not a good excuse not to get a MX DL, but something has got to work in my favor, right?


Absolutely!
I am getting a Yamaha 250 VS from 2000. It has only done 350 Km's !!!

Been kept beautifully in a garage, guy bought it and just never rode it


----------



## Recon1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay what about Harley's, road star big motorcycles trikes are they a good idea in Mexico


----------

